

Docker for Processwire - livebytes
https://github.com/livebytes/docker-processwire
I made a Dockerfile for installing Processwire (www.processwire.com), hope you all like it!
======
gexla
These guys need to change their admin theme. It appears to be a ripoff of the
ExpressionEngine control panel theme. I'm surprised they are still using it.

